# Aquaclear 110



## gbro2002 (Jun 17, 2012)

I recently upgraded from a 50 gallon tank to a 75 gallon tank. I have been using an aquaclear 70 on my 50 gallon tank and was planning to use it on the 75 until i could get something bigger, but when i put it on today it barely will fit over the rim of the 75 gallon. Would the aquaclear 110 have a bigger opening for the tank rim than the 70? Also I am wondering how much more room the 110 would need from the back of the tank to the wall. I am hoping i have left enough space for a larger filter.


----------



## gbro2002 (Jun 17, 2012)

I wanted to edit something... when I say the aquaclear 70 barely fit over the rim, I mean it didn't fit over the rim all the way. It is sitting on top of the rim because it won't go down all the way, it is sitting up about 3/4 inch because it won't fit over the rim, which is making it extra loud (water splashing) and its in the bedroom, so thats gonna be fun to sleep with tonight lol! Which is why I am thinking i might have to hurry up and replace the filter, just hope i left enough room behind the tank for the 110! Thanks for any advice!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes...the AC110 will fit fine over the rim of a standard 75g. I just took one off my 75g.


----------



## hawkkerw (Jan 31, 2012)

Made a good point...I know here we are talking a 75 gallon but I just tryed a AC70 on my 125 and dosn't come close to fitting over the rim you'd have to modify it some how to fit.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

I took a dremel to my AC70 so it would fit my 75g. Easy mod.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

GTZ, what did you have to remove on the AC70 to get it to fit properly?

To the OP, you will need at least 4.25" behind the tank to get the AC110 to just fit. I actually left 5" behind my 220G in case I had to change to another brand filter in the future.


----------



## gbro2002 (Jun 17, 2012)

Deeda said:


> GTZ, what did you have to remove on the AC70 to get it to fit properly?
> 
> To the OP, you will need at least 4.25" behind the tank to get the AC110 to just fit. I actually left 5" behind my 220G in case I had to change to another brand filter in the future.


Ok, thats good then thanks, I think i left a little over 5" behind my tank


----------



## littleolme (Nov 1, 2011)

Deeda said:


> GTZ, what did you have to remove on the AC70 to get it to fit properly?
> 
> To the OP, you will need at least 4.25" behind the tank to get the AC110 to just fit. I actually left 5" behind my 220G in case I had to change to another brand filter in the future.


I think he meant taking the dremel to the bracing on the tank. It's what I did.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

littleolme said:


> Deeda said:
> 
> 
> > GTZ, what did you have to remove on the AC70 to get it to fit properly?
> ...


No, I removed some of the filter. I'll get a pic up in a few minutes.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


>


Tell the truth!!! Your auratus did that!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

13razorbackfan said:


> Tell the truth!!! Your auratus did that!!


lol, I've never had the pleasure


----------

